# The 2008 Catch-All Baseball Thread



## soxmuscle (Feb 15, 2008)

Barry Bonds tested positive for... oh wait.  That didn't happen.

Well anyways, how about this is the thread for anything and everything baseball this season?


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 15, 2008)

Mike Hampton threw to hitters Friday and will only be restricted during fielding practice at the beginning of camp.

***

It's looking like Mike Hampton will be back to 100% for the Braves this year.  The Mets are the clear favorite in that division, but with the addition of Tom Glavine to go along with John Smoltz and Tim Hudson, this could be a very good year for the Braves IMO.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 15, 2008)

Asked Thursday about who will start for the Red Sox in center field, manager Terry Francona replied "I don't know" before adding that "we're not going to forget as an organization that [Coco Crisp] is the incumbent."

***

It's becoming a real possibility that Crisp will start the year as the starting centerfielder for the Red Sox w/ Ellsbury beginning the season in Pawtucket.  The reasoning is that if Ellsbury can stay in the minor leagues for just over a month, his service clock won't start and the Red Sox will have him under their control for an extra season.  It also wouldn't be too bad to showcase Coco Crisp during the first month and get top value for him.  I like this.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 15, 2008)

The Chicago Tribune speculates that Kerry Wood enters spring training favored to become the Cubs' closer.

***

Former Cubs closer, Ryan Dempster, has already guaranteed a World Series victory for the Cubs this season.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 15, 2008)

Ian Kinsler indicated Thursday that he's in talks with the Rangers regarding a possible five-year contract.

***

You're starting to see an awful lot of teams do this with their young studs.  Save a couple million dollars in the long run and pay more money now.  Smart business.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 15, 2008)

Manager Bruce Bochy said Thursday that Barry Zito will be the Giants' Opening Day starter.

***

Do the Giants do anything right?

Matt Cain > Barry Zito
Tim Lincecum > Barry Zito

Start your best pitcher on Opening Day.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 15, 2008)

Francisco Liriano is having visa problems stemming from a 2006 DUI arrest, and expects to miss the first week of spring training.

***

Let the big guy in the states, for christs sake.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 15, 2008)

Tigers manager Jim Leyland said there's a "strong possibility" Brandon Inge will get traded.

***

He's owed a lot of dough, but he'd make a great super-utility man for a competitive team ala the Red Sox.  Unlike most utility players, Inge is a catcher by trade, only switching to third base because his job was stolen from him by Pudge.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 15, 2008)

The San Diego Union-Tribune reports that Padres have signed Josh Bard to a one-year contract worth $2.2375 million.

***

Theo Epstein's worst move of his career?  Perhaps.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 15, 2008)

The Los Angeles Daily News suggests that Juan Pierre will enter camp behind Andre Ethier in their competition for the starting job in left field.

***

What a terrible signing that was from day one for the Dodgers.  With Ethier, Kemp, etc. they had no need for a useless outfielder like Pierre.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 15, 2008)

Aramis Ramirez admitted to raising roosters for fighting in an interview with a Dominican cockfighting magazine.

***

Spaniards use bulls, Michael Vick uses dogs, Dominicans use their cocks.

Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 15, 2008)

And to make you Yankee fans happy...

_ESPN - _Teammate Mike Mussina hopes that Andy Pettitte is ready to answers all of the questions regarding Roger Clemens and human growth hormone this spring, according to Associated Press. 

"You know, this is a different animal than anything that he's had to deal with before," Mussina said Thursday. "Do I think he can deal with it? Sure I think he can deal with it. But until you actually are put in the situation and have to deal with it, you really, really don't know. We'll just have to move forward and see how it plays out."

***

Fuck Roger Clemens.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 15, 2008)

BJ Ryan will be back as closer with the Jays for opening day from Tommy John Surgery last year.

Hopefully the Injury woes will be gone this year.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 15, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> BJ Ryan will be back as closer with the Jays for opening day from Tommy John Surgery last year.
> 
> Hopefully the Injury woes will be gone this year.



The Jays could be real good this year.

They have some solid players to go around the core of Wells and Rios, something they never had when it was Delgado/Wells.

They have a prolific 1-2 punch and a very capable bullpen with or without Ryan as we saw last year.

What are your thoughts on the upcoming season?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 15, 2008)

I am optimistic much like last year.  And the year before.

2 years ago there bats were untouchable, but the bullpen blew donkey balls.

Last year there pitching was on fire, and there bats blew chunks.

So hopefully they can put together a solid season.  Injuries was a killer last year.  Need Wells and Rios to come back strong.  A good young team.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 15, 2008)

A good young team, but a solid crew of veterans too.

Rolen, Thomas, and Overbay are professional hitters.  

Eckstein, while he sucks, is a very capable hitter at the bottom of the order.

Aaron Hill was excellent last year, Fresno State's own.

I don't know, I kind of like your roster this year.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 15, 2008)

Yeah there is a good mix.... They just need to put it all together for the whole season.  Hopefully Halladay will be able to complete a full season without some type of injury or illness, and the young pitchers continue to progress like last year.

It will be interesting to see how the Rolen-Glaus deal works out.

I am not a big fan of Frank Thomas, at least in a Jays uniform.  He was ok last year.

I have been excited about this team the last few years, I am hoping they can finally make that run.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 15, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Mike Hampton threw to hitters Friday and will only be restricted during fielding practice at the beginning of camp.
> 
> ***
> 
> It's looking like Mike Hampton will be back to 100% for the Braves this year. The Mets are the clear favorite in that division, but with the addition of Tom Glavine to go along with John Smoltz and Tim Hudson, this could be a very good year for the Braves IMO.


 

I hate Hampton and the Braves just bore the shit out of me. 
Glavine....


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 15, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> The Chicago Tribune speculates that Kerry Wood enters spring training favored to become the Cubs' closer.
> 
> ***
> 
> Former Cubs closer, Ryan Dempster, has already guaranteed a World Series victory for the Cubs this season.


If my team doesn't make it I hope the Cubs do.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 15, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> The San Diego Union-Tribune reports that Padres have signed Josh Bard to a one-year contract worth $2.2375 million.
> 
> ***
> 
> Theo Epstein's worst move of his career? Perhaps.


Who were the players involved?
I thought it was the Brandon trade that was bad.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 15, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Who were the players involved?
> I thought it was the Brandon trade that was bad.



Remember how short the leash was on Bard catching Wakefield?  ESPN made a big fuss about it.

The trade was Cla Meredith (who has been excellent for San Diego) and Josh Bard for... ugh.. Doug freakin' Mirabelli.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 15, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> I hate Hampton and the Braves just bore the shit out of me.
> Glavine....



He wanted to pitch close to home, so I can't really blame him.  The only thing I blame him for is _leaving_ home in the first place to make an extra couple million to go to his home teams arch rival.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 15, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> He wanted to pitch close to home, so I can't really blame him. The only thing I blame him for is _leaving_ home in the first place to make an extra couple million to go to his home teams arch rival.


So true.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 17, 2008)

Frustrated that he's going to arbitration with the Angels, free-agent-to-be Francisco Rodriguez believes he's entering his last season in Anaheim.
 "Yeah, probably. Probably," he said. "If they wanted me here, they would have done something a long time ago. But, in the meantime, I have to put that out of my head. I can't be thinking they don't want me here or anything like that. Just do my job." As emotional as K-Rod gets, it's not a good sign that he might enter the season disgruntled. The Angels have the money to pay him and still figure to make him a large offer at some point. He'll probably want $13 million-$15 million per season for at least four years.

***

One of the best closers in baseball.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2008)

Hmmm.....A-rod and K-Rod on the same team.


----------



## A Black Guy (Feb 18, 2008)

Just a note, the women in the media covering the Mets this spring training are unfuckingbelievable.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 18, 2008)

Unless her face is busted, the girl in picture three is the hottest.

ABG: How much does a polar bear weigh?
HAB: Oh! I don't know! How much!?
ABG: Enough to break the ice, Hi I'm A Black Guy.


----------



## Rubes (Feb 18, 2008)

id bang the chicks covering the mets spring training. 

and ive so used that line before


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 28, 2008)

Cubs expected to get Brian Roberts from Orioles, also showing interest in Coco Crisp of the Red Sox according to the Chicago Tribune.

It's odd to me how Lou Pinella refuses to play youngsters, despite their potential breakout.

I mean, where would the Red Sox be without Dustin Pedroia last season, or better yet, Jacoby Ellsbury, or even Jon Lester to an extent?

Gallagher, Cedeno, Pie, Marshall, etc. could be those types of players and make those types of contributions without having to add salary.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 29, 2008)

Or the Jays with there Young pitching staff shining through last year


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey, I'm not discounting the Jays.  I like that roster, but I think it will be tough to get past the Red Sox.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 29, 2008)

I know you aren't.

But alot of people aren't However the Jays need to find a way to put the package together for the whole season.  Should be interesting to see how the Devil Rays do as well.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 29, 2008)

What if they get Bonds?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 29, 2008)

Yeah I heard they are practically the only team interested in his services. LOL


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 29, 2008)

I heard a rumor that he was considering going over to Japan to make a Beckham-like splash on Japanese baseball.  He'd certainly make a lot of dough.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 29, 2008)

Fucking right he would.

It is hilarious how no one wants him over here.

A black guy in Japan is gold.


----------



## A Black Guy (Feb 29, 2008)

Plus roids and hgh are legal in Japan.

_He'd really be huge in Japan._


Today's the home opener for the Mets.  I'll take a pic from the booth.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 29, 2008)

NY Times:

"For his part, Hank betrays no worry about the competition in the American League, whether it’s the Cleveland Indians, who eliminated the Yankees last year; the Detroit Tigers, who added Miguel Cabrera and Dontrelle Willis this winter; or, above all, the Red Sox, who have not only won the World Series twice in the last four years but are arguably becoming a national phenomenon. *'Red Sox Nation?' Hank says. 'What a bunch of [expletive] that is.* That was a creation of the Red Sox and ESPN, which is filled with Red Sox fans. Go anywhere in America and you won’t see Red Sox hats and jackets, you’ll see Yankee hats and jackets. This is a Yankee country. We’re going to put the Yankees back on top and restore the universe to order.' ”

***

This guy literally cannot stop talking and he's wrong here, just like he is 99% of the time.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 29, 2008)

I only started seeing Boston hats when they won the World Series...especially Dumbmenicans here in NY.


----------



## A Black Guy (Feb 29, 2008)

In the elevator today.

Ron Darling: Nice kicks, are those volleyball shoes?
ABG: Yep, non-marking soles and lightweight.
Ron Darling: I didn't think of that. What size are those?
ABG: 13.
Ron Darling: Perfect, you better not leave those anywhere.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 29, 2008)

The Real Story.



A Black Guy said:


> In the elevator today.
> 
> Ron Darling: Nice kicks, are those volleyball shoes?
> ABG: Yep, non-marking soles and lightweight.
> ...


----------



## A Black Guy (Feb 29, 2008)

View during David Wright's first at bat.


----------



## A Black Guy (Feb 29, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> The Real Story.



I'm sure he knows.  He's a good 6'3"-6'4".


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 29, 2008)

A Black Guy said:


> I'm sure he knows. He's a good 6'3"-6'4".


----------



## A Black Guy (Feb 29, 2008)

What a beautiful and majestic peacock.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 1, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> I only started seeing Boston hats when they won the World Series...especially Dumbmenicans here in NY.



Same goes for Yankee hats when they were winning, White Sox hats when they won... Blacks and Dumbmenicans are fair weather fans I guess.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 1, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Same goes for Yankee hats when they were winning, White Sox hats when they won... Blacks and Dumbmenicans are fair weather fans I guess.


There are a lot of transplanted New Yorkers all over the States.
I think there are more Met/ Yankee fans in Florida than there are Marlin/Tampa fans.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 1, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> There are a lot of transplanted New Yorkers all over the States.
> I think there are more Met/ Yankee fans in Florida than there are Marlin/Tampa fans.



Same goes for the Red Sox though too..

The Red Sox go to Tampa and the stadium is probably more filled than any Yankee game in Tampa.


----------



## A Black Guy (Mar 1, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> There are a lot of transplanted New Yorkers all over the States.
> I think there are more Met/ Yankee fans in Florida than there are Marlin/Tampa fans.



Absolutely this is true.  

When the Marlins aren't in the WS, I have NEVER seen someone out with a fish hat on.  NEVER.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 10, 2008)

*Josh Hamilton* had a two-run triple off Shawn Estes on Monday night to become the second player to 10 RBI this spring.
The other? If you said Jolbert Cabrera, you're even more into this stuff than we are. Hamilton is 9-for-20 with a homer, two triples and two doubles in eight games.

***

The comeback continues, hopefully now in a starting role.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 10, 2008)

* Ryan Braun* appears set to enter the season as the Brewers' cleanup hitter.
 Prince Fielder will be moved up to the third spot in the lineup. Manager Ned Yost said the key to this scenario is Braun being a selective hitter, and considering he had a 112/29 K/BB ratio last season, this hardly seems etched in stone.

***

Sleeper team.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 19, 2008)

_18th March, 2008 - 5:07 pm__

News 8 - _Orioles' Manager Dave Trembley has named pitcher George Sherrill the team's closer, according to News Channel 8. 

Baltimore acquired Trembley in the same trade that sent Erik Bedard to the Mariners.


----------



## section8 (Mar 25, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> _18th March, 2008 - 5:07 pm__
> 
> News 8 - _Orioles' Manager Dave Trembley has named pitcher George Sherrill the team's closer, according to News Channel 8.
> 
> Baltimore acquired Trembley in the same trade that sent Erik Bedard to the Mariners.



Unless the Orioles surprise me, I have a feeling that I will have to endure pretty much the same thing that I endured last year.  Another crummy season.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 25, 2008)

The Orioles are rebuilding, but they still have some nice chips (Brian Roberts, etc.) to go along with some stud youngsters (Nick Markakis, etc.)


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 25, 2008)

The only improvement you'll get from the Orioles would be the removal of Peter Angelos.


----------



## section8 (Mar 25, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> The only improvement you'll get from the Orioles would be the removal of Peter Angelos.



Very true.  Used to be one of the best ran organizations around.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 31, 2008)

Ryan Zimmerman walked his fans out of the ballpark in style last night in the first ever game at Nationals Park as the Washington Nationals defeated the Atlanta Braves.

Baseball all day today - Other than my test tonight, I'll be watching.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 31, 2008)

Yep watched that game last night.  Good finish, with Atlanta tying it up on the passed ball, then the bottom of the inning Zimmerman doing that.

Hopefully a sign of things to come for an exciting season.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 31, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Hopefully a sign of things to come for an exciting season.



Hopefully, but more than likely the highpoint of their season will be last night... before April..


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 31, 2008)

LOL True enough.  I was just speaking of the season in general though.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 31, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> LOL True enough.  I was just speaking of the season in general though.



Ah yes, well in that case.  I am extremely excited.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 31, 2008)

Except for the Wankees, I hope they all choke on each others cum shots.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 9, 2008)

The Marlins and Hanley Ramirez have reportedly come to terms on a six-year, $70 million contract.

***

It's a step in the right direction...


----------

